# kannons on battlewagons?



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Well as to the question above is a kannon on a wagon any good. Personally i like running my wagons with two weapons until the recent change i used to run a pair of big shootas and now have swapped to rokkits for the increased effectiveness against heavy targets.

In the past (5th edition) i ran two big shootas and a kannon, but only when i had two wagons in the list, not the 4 or 5 I'm using currently. Didn't have much luck with this load out, the rules certainly were certainly different.

For some reason i just had an epiphany that the option for a kannon insted of the pair of rokkits for the increased effectiveness against just about anyting. Kannons have a much increased range compaired to the shorter range but increased shots and then there is the blast template it can sling, its certainly not the best but could be nice in certain situations? Only real thought is that if you move over 6" it has to be fired or even snap shot at the enemys as the missle form, but once the cargo has been dropped they are more of a threat and particularly to small back feild units such as scouts, grots or other deck chair units. 

Any thoughts? Is it worth the upgrade? Have i been missing this all along, with the reductions down to 10 points insted of the 15 in the last book.

Note "kannons" are basically a marine missile launcher without the high ballistic skill of course. So strenght 8 Ap 3 shot or the small blast at strenght 4 AP 5


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

honestly i think that if you are using the wagon to shoot instead as a delivery-bus for your meganobz, you are wasting points. When i face a wagon with a cannon i am happy as hell, since they will scatter hard, have an insufficient range to shoot from turn 1 and still be unable to reliably damage vehicles or Monsters. also, will lose transport capability and maybe lose a turn to shoot instead of going full speed ahead.
My answer is, if you want to shoot so badly with a battlewagon, use two rokkit launchers. But if you just want to shoot, take some more lootas, flash gits or artillery.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah as i kinda said that the idea is to just snap shot with it until cargo is where it needs to be, then fire away with a few more decent firepower options, this becomes particularly predent after turn two when the cargo is often dropped off.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Kannon or Killkannon? I think Neferhet assume killkannon. The kannon does not lower Transport capacity as the killkannon and are at the same prize as rokkitz but with longer range and the option for a small pie plate. I have modeled my own battlewagon with a kannon but Always tell my opponent if it is a Kannon, Killkannon or if the grots forgot the ammunition for this battle. :wink:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

ooh you meant kannon as per kannon rules 
sorry i assumed killkannon !!
well, i still vouch fo the rokkits (at least you get 2 shots even if less ranged) or even naked. you can still ram or tankshock after turn 2. time better spent than shooting with a bs2 missile launcher imo


----------

